# Scattered mind, no focus.



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Do you ever just feel like your mind is kind of scattered, you can't read more than a line without losing focus. And even if you manage to read a whole page, you realize the whole time you weren't even paying attention?


I've got that so bad right now, I could barely make this thread.

Anyone know of ways to deal with this?


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

yes im an A student and feel like i know nothing about anything its horrible.:|


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I would float with the distraction at the moment. Find out what is causing me to veer off my track.
Then I would go somewhere where I could not be distracted.


----------



## Bewil (Jan 3, 2010)

Yes i seem to have that happen all to often. Seems to be with more then just reading. I have a speech coming up and even in practice i get so scatter brained that i just bumble and stall missing half of the points that i am trying to make. It feels like my mind is just shot.

Unfortunately i haven't come up with a way to deal with it yet.


----------



## TurningPoint (Jan 27, 2010)

I feel the same way, and I stutter all the time in class whenever I'm called upon in a tutorial for discussion or to present, and I feel so self-conscious about myself afterwards.

I think with your speech, the best thing to do would be to practice in front of someone like a family member or friend, who won't be as critical so that you feel more comfortable later talking in front of a group of people.

All in all, people won't care so much. It's just a speech and more than half of students have fears of public speaking. Good luck with your speech :]


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

I dont think I ever had focus...


----------



## Amanda123 (Jan 21, 2010)

Ah yeah I'm really bad at paying attention.
One time I read out loud in class a full 2 paragraphs. I kept stuttering and I read really fast, to get it over with. Afterwards the teacher asked me to summerize.. I had no idea what I read & it was painfully embarrassing. :|


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

Amanda123 said:


> Ah yeah I'm really bad at paying attention.
> One time I read out loud in class a full 2 paragraphs. I kept stuttering and I read really fast, to get it over with. Afterwards the teacher asked me to summerize.. I had no idea what I read & it was painfully embarrassing. :|


lol.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

yes- i have that problem all of the time. i wish i had a solution. sometimes i just try a change of environment. if i have too much caffeine it can make it worse.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

rctriplefresh5 said:


> yes im an A student and feel like i know nothing about anything its horrible.:|


ya same, its like how did i get high grades when i didnt focus enough? my mind is on overdrive at the best of times anyway, takes me ages to read things


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

I've had this problem really bad for the past two months. I can barely get any of my work done, and I have to go to the library to get any reading done because I can't bring myself to do much of anything in my room. I'm just glad my grades don't have to be as good this semester because I doubt I'll be making many A's. -_-


----------



## ninjew (Feb 9, 2010)

I definitely have this problem. A few words of advice:
Get plenty of sleep.
Don't drink caffiene.
Eat well--don't have too much sugar.
Get lots of exercise, especially in the morning.
Meditate.
Practice paying attention; your problem sounds a lot like ADD. Choose modes of entertainment that tend to reward careful attention, and don't reward ADD/ scattered, impatient thinking. Watch slow-paced dramas instead of Michael Bay actions movies, read novels instead of surfing the internet, ect.


----------



## tcv (Mar 2, 2010)

This has been me for the last 3 years.

Getting terrible marks as a result, and am barely able to talk about my subjects to friends when they ask about the economy or whatever. I feel like I'm wasting all this time when really i know deep down that I'm interested in what I study but find it hard to be motivated. What's more depressing is thinking about how hard I studied to get into this course in the first place. 

Oh well  I think i'll sort myself out this semester (just started over here) I think studying outside of the house helps.


----------

